# Applying for a driving license after receiving the permanent residence permit



## harman007 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi members

If I have my South African Permanent Residence but do not have the non citizen ID yet, should I apply using my PR or must I wait for the ID?

they say I must apply for SA driving license within an year, and I have heard that the non citizen ID might take up to an year? 

kind regards 

Harman


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

harman007 said:


> Hi members
> 
> If I have my South African Permanent Residence but do not have the non citizen ID yet, should I apply using my PR or must I wait for the ID?
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I am in the same boat as you are.

I applied for my ID in March and still waiting for it.
I read on the SA Government website that one can go and apply to convert the licence using the PR only but I have not yet tried it.

So maybe if you want, you can try converting using your PR only.

All the best.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

harman007 said:


> Hi members
> 
> If I have my South African Permanent Residence but do not have the non citizen ID yet, should I apply using my PR or must I wait for the ID?
> 
> ...


Hi Harman,

You can apply with your PR for the driving licence.

I got South African drivers licence i got it recently early this year on my current VISA.first i went for learners test and after getting the learners i went through the main test finally i got SA drivers licence.

Hope it helps you.


----------



## harman007 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you IamT, 
I understand that but my Indian License do not have my signature on it and the Consulate is worse than SA Home Affairs. I rather go for SA driving license than go up and down to Joburg over and over for the validation letter from the Indian Consulate and I am sure still they might refuse because it does not have my signature and it is quite old (still valid though). Besides no one likes to answer the phone or give a straight at Consulate. (or reply to the emails)

Thanks SA Zar
my fear is, after receiving the ID I will again have to apply for renewal of the Driving License according to the new ID number or it might become invalid. 

Thank you so much for the advise


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

harman007 said:


> Thank you IamT,
> I understand that but my Indian License do not have my signature on it and the Consulate is worse than SA Home Affairs. I rather go for SA driving license than go up and down to Joburg over and over for the validation letter from the Indian Consulate and I am sure still they might refuse because it does not have my signature and it is quite old (still valid though). Besides no one likes to answer the phone or give a straight at Consulate. (or reply to the emails)
> 
> Thanks SA Zar
> ...


Exactly, and you don't even need PR to do the test. Temporary residence by law is fine.


----------



## harman007 (Mar 13, 2015)

thanks a lot Legal Man


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Exactly, and you don't even need PR to do the test. Temporary residence by law is fine.


Hi LegalMan,

Please advice i am travelling to home country soon i still got valid VISA valid for more 3 years.

Recently i got my PRP it was having some corrections on it so i applied for rectification.

So my doubt is i can travel by using my current visa what if they ask about the PR that was reflecting on the database?

Please advice.


----------



## harman007 (Mar 13, 2015)

SA Zar

if your visa is still valid for three years, there is absolutely no reason to worry. 

dont even mention about the PR, here or in India. If they ask, you have the proof of rectification application (The PRRxxxxxxx) slip.


----------

